# Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität



## dvill (5 Januar 2006)

Dieses widerwärtige Geschäftsmodell, durch ein Botnetz ständig und massiv persönliche Daten von Domaineignern auf den Denic-Servern abzufragen und Domains, die durch Providerfehler für 5 Sekunden frei werden, an sich zu reißen, sollte möglichst schnell in die Unwirtschaftlichkeit abgedrängt werden.

Die Traffic-Last auf den Denic-Servern geht zu Lasten aller, die die Kosten tragen, und die massiven Abfragen sind geeignet, die "Server in die Knie zu zwingen" (Zitat LG Hamburg). Die persönlichen Daten der Domain-Eigner dürfen gemäß Nutzungsbedingungen nur für den Fall eines konkreten Interesses abgefragt werden.

Wie schützt die Denic die ihr anvertrauten persönlichen Daten Dritter?

Die so erlangten Domains werden auf fragwürdige Ziele gelenkt. Ehemalige Kindergartenseiten münden dann auf Hardcore-Angeboten usw.. Ein wahrlich parasitäres Geschäftsmodell.

Ausgebeutet wird meiner Meinung nach genau das, was diese Domains eigentlich schützen müsste, in fremde Hände zu gelangen.

Der Wert der erbeuteten Domains besteht in dem Traffic, der durch die Verkehrsbekanntheit der alten Inhalte des Vorbesitzers erarbeitet wurde. Im Internet drückt sich die Verkehrsbekanntheit durch die Zahl der Suchmaschinentreffer plus der Zahl der Verlinkungen von anderen Seiten aus.

Das wirtschaftliche Ziel mit den erbeuteten Domains ist es, die Menschen, die auf den Wert eines Angebotes setzen, welches im Internet derart verkehrsbekannt ist, überraschend mit völlig fremden Zusammenhängen zu konfrontieren, um hieraus Kapital zu schlagen.

Dieser neue überraschende Zusammenhang ist in der Regel rufschädigend für den ursprünglichen Domaineigner.

Ist es wirklich so schwierig, dieser üblen Machenschaft ein Ende zu bereiten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopular*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es wirklich so schwierig, dieser üblen Machenschaft ein Ende zu bereiten?


Scheint so. Ist denn die Denic nicht aus eigenem Recht an der Eindämmung solcher Untriebe interessiert?


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopular*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn die Denic nicht aus eigenem Recht an der Eindämmung solcher Untriebe interessiert?


Die Denic scheint keine Traffic-Kosten zu haben und beschafft scheinbar lieber größere Server, anstatt sich im Interesse derer, die ihr persönliche Daten anvertrauen, um Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen zu bemühen.

Eine Frage wäre, ob nicht die Personen, die dort Daten gespeichert haben, einen Anspruch gegen die Denic hätten, dem Missbrauch einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

Ich frage mich auch, warum die Provider, die ständig mit der Gefahr leben, die Rechtsfolgen für Fehler ihrer Mitarbeiter tragen zu müssen, nicht tätig werden. Als Wettbewerber des Domainhändlers könnten sie gut gegen unlautere Methoden vorgehen.

Das wäre die vermutlich schnellste und beste Lösung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (5 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es wirklich so schwierig, dieser üblen Machenschaft ein Ende zu bereiten?


*Eßlinger Zeitung*


> *Ein Prozess ist zu teuer*
> Man wolle nun rechtliche Schritte prüfen, sei sich aber darüber im Klaren, dass da keine großen Aussichten auf Erfolg bestehen. Schließlich hat sich der neue Inhaber ganz legal registriert. Auf eine Mail mit der Bitte, ihre Homepage wieder zurückzugeben, hat er nicht reagiert.[....]
> Bis vor Gericht wollen die Berkheimer Karnevalisten jedoch nicht gehen. Das gibt die Vereinskasse nicht her. Außerdem fürchten sie, dass ihr Gegner mit solchen Prozessen Erfahrung hat.



Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

Na, da kann ja jemand richtig stolz auf sich sein. Einem kleinen Karnevalsverein richtig dicken Schaden zugefügt. Respekt für diese Leistung  :kotz:


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2006)

Hmmm ... :gruebel:

Mir scheint die ganze Sache nicht koscher. Es sind ja doch einige, die ein Interesse an rechtlicher Prüfung haben könnten, z.B.
Direkte Wettbewerber (Sedo etc., also Domainverkäufer)
Die Hoster der Domains (1&1, Strato etc.), deren Kunden ja die Probleme bekommen
Rechtsinhaber, die neben dem Verlierer der Domain eigene Namensrechte haben und jetzt anmelden könnten (quasi eine "kalte Übernahme durch neues _first-comes-first_"-Prinzip)
Wettbewerbszentralen aus eigenem Recht
und natürlich diejenigen, deren Domain weg ist.
Und wie sich hieraus ergibt, sind da auch welche zwischen, die sich einen Prozess glatt leisten könnten ...


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sich hieraus ergibt, sind da auch welche zwischen, die sich einen Prozess glatt leisten könnten ...


Mehr als das.

Heute tragen Provider das Risiko, dass an vielen Stellen negative Berichte aufkommen, dass durch Fehler bei Firma XY eine Domain verloren ging. Das erdulden sie, bis dass sich einer erbarmt, das Thema an der Wurzel zu beenden.

Bei Mailmüll-Werbung für Dialer war auch wenig zu machen. Das Wettbewerbsrecht hat es dann beendet. Der Wettbewerber muss nicht Strafbarkeit nachweisen. Es reichen unlautere Methoden.

Ein Provider, der die Beendigung dieses Treibens mit seinem eigenen Namen verbinden kann, wird viel positive Beachtung hinzugewinnen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2006)

Hier ist eine juristische Betrachtung der Angelegenheit.

Das müsste mal jemand aus der Fachabteilung lesen. Es liest sich jedenfalls sehr ermutigend.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## OskarMaria (6 Januar 2006)

Die Dreistigkeit jenes M. D. ist kaum zu überbieten. Jetzt preist er seinen Bot noch als himmlische Gabe an, die zu wohltätigen Zwecken eingesetzt würde. Als *Domain-Engel* helfe das Progrämmchen verloren gegangene Domains zu sichern und wieder dem eigentlichen Zweck zuzuführen.

Die Sache bekommt noch etwas Unterstützung durch seinen Freund R. J. aka J.. Unter dem Titel "M. D. rettet justmac.de" lobt er dessen guten Taten in seinen News.

OskarMaria

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## opensky.cc (7 Januar 2006)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dreistigkeit jenes M. D. ist kaum zu überbieten.
> 
> OskarMaria
> 
> _[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_



Die Dreistigkeit dieses Herrn ist tatsaechlich kaum zu ueberbieten! Sie ist derart krass, dass das Ganze sogar amusant waere, hatten nicht unbeteiligte Dritte darunter zu leiden. Ich habe mal ein paar Infos zusammengetragen - waere was fuer jemand, der eine Vorlage fuer eine Romanfigur sucht, evtl. fuer eine aktualisierte Neufassung von Thomas Mann's "Felix Krull" ?

h*tp://www.opensky.cc/board/viewtopic.php?t=423

Peter Schlegel


----------



## News (7 Januar 2006)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Titel "M. D. rettet justmac.de" lobt er dessen guten Taten in seinen News.


Wobei allein schon die Überschrift dieser "Meldung" falsch ist, denn "gerettet" ist besagte Domain keineswegs. Sie dient nach wie vor den Zwecken des neuen Besitzers.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Sie dient nach wie vor den Zwecken des neuen Besitzers.


Und zwar kräftig.

Man darf sich nicht durch den Blendeffekt des unpassenden Engels täuschen lassen.

Täuschen und Tarnen ist die Basis des Profits. Der Quelltext der Seiten, die für den menschlichen Betrachter mit Javascript-Browser weitgehend gleich aussehen, sind für die Suchmaschinenvermüllung völlig verschieden und fremd zum ursprünglichen Inhalt eines Angebotes.

Einfach mal den Quelltext der Seiten betrachten oder Javascript abschalten und die Seiten ansteuern. Einen Auszug des üblichem Sprachmülls zeigt das Bild unten.

Durch die Entfremdung des Inhalts entsteht für die Originalseiten bereits ein Nachteil in der Suchmaschinenbewertung.

Die Aussicht, fremderbeutete Domains nach Providerfehlern zurückzubekommen, sind vermutlich besser, als oft angenommen. Es wird wohl nur gelingen, wenn Spezialisten tätig werden. Hier fehlt es offensichtlich an öffentlicher Aufklärung.

Ansonsten sollte man zur Schadensbegrenzung den Vorgang melden, wenn die Seite bei http://dmoz.de verzeichnet ist. Kapern von Webseiten ist scheinbar modern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (7 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussicht, fremderbeutete Domains nach Providerfehlern zurückzubekommen, sind vermutlich besser, als oft angenommen. Es wird wohl nur gelingen, wenn Spezialisten tätig werden. Hier fehlt es offensichtlich an öffentlicher Aufklärung.



In der Tat. Manchmal müssen die Engel die Domain wieder hergeben  ohne daran was zu verdienen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2006)

Ja ja, manchmal braucht man halt Pfadfinder... Vielleicht sollten sich Münchner Ermittler auch hin und wieder an die alten Pfadfinderzeiten erinnern... "Jeden Tag eine gute Tat..."
Könnten die nicht die guten Taten für 2006 komplett der Parasitenbekämpfung widmen?


----------



## Wembley (8 Januar 2006)

Wobei in diesem Fall die Domain gleich wieder geschnappt wurde und sich der "Auftritt" weiterhin nicht in einem wünschenswerten Zustand befindet. Domaininhaber kommt aus den USA. Die Firma des Domaininhabers kennt Deutschland nicht nur vom Hörensagen.

In einem anderen Fall erfolgte aber definitv eine eine Deregistrierung. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Insider (8 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Münchner Ermittler   ... komplett der Parasitenbekämpfung widmen?


Welche Ermittler und auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage?


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2006)

Das vermutlich prominenteste Beispiel für die Zurückholung einer fremderbeuteten Domain stammt aus dem März 2005. Dort war auf Seiten des rechtmäßigen Domaininhabers ein Spezialist tätig, der die richtige juristische Argumentation vorgetragen hat.

An diesem positiven Beispiel kann man sich orientieren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

Allerdings kam hier noch ein begünstigender Umstand hinzu - ein Fehler beim Provider. Aka deutete jedoch wieder mal auf die strafrechtliche Begebenheit hin, die sich nach Meinung des Insiders wohl nicht erkennen lässt. Demnach bleibt die Angelegenheit ein ziviles Problem, mit dem Ermittler (welche auch immer) nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2006)

Dieser Thread beschäftigt sich NUR mit dem Fall ungewollter Domainverluste.

Es ist sicherlich ein rechtliches Defizit, dass die Vermüllung von Gemeinschaftsressourcen im Internet oder die Nutzung fremder Angebote in missbräuchlicher Weise bei der Rechtspflege weitgehend unbekannt ist. Wegwerfen von Papier in Fußgängerzonen kann als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet werden, massenhafte Vermüllung von Suchmaschinen ist bei den Behörden einfach unverstanden.

Trotzdem könnte mehr unternommen werden. Viele Bürger besitzen Domains und geben ihr persönlichen Daten für administrative Zwecke bei der Denic an. Die Denic gibt diese Daten nur unter der Bedingung anderen zur Kenntnis, dass ein berechtigtes Interesse besteht.

Die massenhafte Abfrage dieser persönlichen Daten zu dem einzigen Zweck, selbst in den Besitz verkehrsbekannter Domains zu kommen und den eintreffenden Internetverkehr auf andere Ziele zu lenken, sehe ich als klar missbräuchlich an.

Jeder Eigentümer von DE-Domains sieht sich hierdurch der permanenten Gefahr ausgesetzt, Probleme mit seiner Domain zu bekommen, ohne sich davor schützen zu können.

Geschäfte beschränken Sonderangebote oft auf haushaltsübliche Mengen. Ein Anbieter eines fragwürdigen kostenlosen Tools will sich beim LG Hamburg Schutz holen vor dem Aufruf, dieses Tool mehrfach herunterzuladen, um damit die Server "in die Knie zu zwingen".

Wie ist denn dann die permanente, massive, verteilte Abfrage persönlicher Denic-Daten zu bewerten, wenn der Zweck der Abfrage offensichtlich nicht den Nutzungsbedingungen entspricht?

Ich sehe hier durchaus ein überragendes Interesse der Öffentlichkeit, diesem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (8 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem könnte mehr unternommen werden. Viele Bürger besitzen Domains und geben ihr persönlichen Daten für administrative Zwecke bei der Denic an.


Sie müssen sogar.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Denic gibt diese Daten nur unter der Bedingung anderen zur Kenntnis, dass ein berechtigtes Interesse besteht.


Soweit die Theorie. WHOIS funktioniert aber automatisch und unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Intention des Nutzers.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die massenhafte Abfrage dieser persönlichen Daten zu dem einzigen Zweck, selbst in den Besitz verkehrsbekannter Domains zu kommen und den eintreffenden Internetverkehr auf andere Ziele zu lenken, sehe ich als klar missbräuchlich an.
> 
> Jeder Eigentümer von DE-Domains sieht sich hierdurch der permanenten Gefahr ausgesetzt, Probleme mit seiner Domain zu bekommen, ohne sich davor schützen zu können.


Korrekt. Also wäre es gut, wenn alle Eigner einer Domain - bzw. eine große Zahl - auf DENIC zugehen und dazu auffordern, die Nutzung solcher Tools gerichtlich untersagen zu lassen, weil es Mißbrauch ist und gegen die Regeln von DENIC verstößt. 



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Anbieter eines fragwürdigen kostenlosen Tools will sich beim LG Hamburg Schutz holen vor dem Aufruf, dieses Tool mehrfach herunterzuladen, um damit die Server "in die Knie zu zwingen".
> 
> Wie ist denn dann die permanente, massive, verteilte Abfrage persönlicher Denic-Daten zu bewerten, wenn der Zweck der Abfrage offensichtlich nicht den Nutzungsbedingungen entspricht?


Formal als Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingung der WHOIS-Informationen von DENIC. DENIC hätte damit das Recht, diese Tools zu untersagen. Interessant wäre die Frage, ob ggf. auch jeder Domain-Eigner selbst ein Recht hätte den Einsatz und die Verbreitung des Tools untersagen zu lassen. Immerhin werden damit personengebundene Daten abgefragt. Von der Gefahr, das durch Fehler des ISP die Domain verlustig geht, ganz zu schweigen. Bestünde ein solches Recht allein auf Grund dieser Gefahren (Abfrage, Reservierung) , sähe sich der Urheber dieses Tools vermutlich recht schnell mit Abmahnungen oder Klagen hunderter oder gar tausender Domain Eigner konfrontiert. Das liesse sich nämlich sicher organisieren. Voraussetzung: Vorherige Klärung, ob das überhaupt geht.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe hier durchaus ein überragendes Interesse der Öffentlichkeit, diesem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.


Sicher. Als Hebel können aber wohl nur die schützenswerten Interesen von DENIC und der registrierten DE-Domain-Eigner dienen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (8 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe hier durchaus ein überragendes Interesse der Öffentlichkeit, diesem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.


Fehlt nur noch jemand, der genug Zeit und Geld investiert und das durchklagt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2006)

Es lohnt sich auch einmal, über das Thema E-Mail-Erreichbarkeit zu reden.

Wenn durch einen Providerfehler eine Domain kurzfristig für Dritte zu erbeuten ist, stehen dem ursprünglichen Domainbesitzer auch seine bekannten und aktiven Mailadressen nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Wer bekommt und liest dann die eingehenden Mails?

Darf eine aktive persönliche Mailadresse von Fremden weiterbetrieben werden?

Was ist mit Schäden, die dem ursprünglichen Mailempfänger entstehen, weil die Mails nicht mehr ankommen oder sogar in falsche Hände geraten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (9 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn durch einen Providerfehler eine Domain kurzfristig für Dritte zu erbeuten ist, stehen dem ursprünglichen Domainbesitzer auch seine bekannten und aktiven Mailadressen nicht mehr zur Verfügung.
> 
> Wer bekommt und liest dann die eingehenden Mails?


Das ist exakt das Thema, was W.-D. Roth in vielen Beiträgen zum Thema Abmahnungen gestresst hat. Roth verlor durch Gerichtsbeschluß seine Domain wdr.de. Der neue Domain-Eigner übernimmt nun nicht die Konfigurationsddaten des vorherigen Besitzers, kann aber natürlich mit  catch-all alle Mails mit der Domain-Endung auf sich umlenken. Das entspricht irgendwie schon dem Griff in Nachbars Briefkasten. Nun geht das Ganze ja nur, wenn die betreffenden Domains (unbeabsichtigt) frei werden. D. h., es muss vorher und an anderer Stelle ein Fehler (des ISP) passiert sein. Das bewahrt den "Domain-Bengel" vermutlich vor Schadenersatzforderungen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (10 Januar 2006)

Die im Zusammenhang mit dem "Domain-(B)Engel" erwähnte Seite "justmac" ist gerade nach einigem  Hin und Her wieder beim alten Besitzer gelandet. Zu den Hintergründen steht etwas in den gull*-news. Ich verzichte hier mal auf Zitate oder Links, aber es kann ja jeder selber lesen. Übrigens m.E. durchaus interessant und diesmal auch kritischer geschrieben.


----------



## tuxedo (10 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die massenhafte Abfrage dieser persönlichen Daten zu dem einzigen Zweck, selbst in den Besitz verkehrsbekannter Domains zu kommen und den eintreffenden Internetverkehr auf andere Ziele zu lenken, sehe ich als klar missbräuchlich an.



Das sehe ich genau so.

Allerdings ist es über die denic.de-Seite möglich zu überpüfen, ob eine Domain frei ist oder nicht, und zwar ohne die Abfrage persönlicher Daten. Ist eine Domain frei, wird dies direkt angezeigt. Ist die Domain belegt, dann muss man erst noch einen Button drücken, bevor man die Daten des Eigners findet.

Wenn das Tool nun einfach diese Art der Abfrage automatisert, dann findet doch gar keine Abfrage der persönlichen Daten statt. Oder übersehe ich da etwas? Oder schlägt das Tool bereits zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt zu und ermittelt, wann die Domain frei wird...?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## drboe (10 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist es über die denic.de-Seite möglich zu überpüfen, ob eine Domain frei ist oder nicht, und zwar ohne die Abfrage persönlicher Daten. Ist eine Domain frei, wird dies direkt angezeigt. Ist die Domain belegt, dann muss man erst noch einen Button drücken, bevor man die Daten des Eigners findet.
> 
> Wenn das Tool nun einfach diese Art der Abfrage automatisert, dann findet doch gar keine Abfrage der persönlichen Daten statt. Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


Die Abfrage

whois computerbetrug.de 

liefert auf meinem PC sofort die komplette Adresse  des hiesigen Betreibers. DENIC stellt zwar ein Web-Interface für whois-Abfragen zu DE Domains zur Verfügung, das so funktioniert, wie Du schreibst. Das aber muss man eben gar nicht benutzen. So kann man mit einem Browser z. B. auch http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php nutzten, ohne dass es zu der von Dir beschriebenen Abfrage kommt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## tuxedo (10 Januar 2006)

Ah, okay. Verstehe.
Wenn das Tool über whois geht, werden direkt meine persönlichen Daten ausgeliefert.

Ich habe übrigens Denic eine Email geschrieben, worin ich protestiere, dass meine persönlichen Daten zu anderen Zwecken - als die Denic erlaubt - von den bekannten Tools abgefragt werden. Und ich habe meine Sorge beschrieben, nach anstehenden Domain-Umzügen nicht mehr Besitzer der Domain zu sein. Ich poste den Mail-Text und auch den Inhalt der Antwort gerne, sobald Denic geantwortet hat. 

Eigentlich ist das auch ein Test, um zu sehen, ob die Denic überhaupt auf mich als besorgten Kunden reagiert.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2006)

Die Denic hätte eine gute Möglichkeit, dem üblen Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.

COM-Domains bleiben 30 Tage nach einer potentiell versehentlichen Löschung für eine Neuregistrierung durch Dritte gesperrt. Was hindert die Denic,  dem guten Beispiel zu folgen?

Das mildert das Problem mit den persönlichen Mails und dem überraschenden Auftauchen von Hardcore-Angeboten auf ehemaligen Kinderseiten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2006)

Denic scheint den tiefen Sinn einer 30-tägigen Karenzzeit beim Wechseln von Domains mit persönlichen Bezügen wie Mailadressen und Suchmaschinenreferenzen nicht begriffen zu haben.

Es gibt aber den Dispute-Eintrag, der Domaineigner auch schützen kann. Man muss nur einen Dritten finden, der ihn stellt. Dann kann man den Provider wechseln, ohne das Risiko einzugehen, dass Botnetzbetreiber zugreifen können, wenn Fehler passieren.

Nach dem Provider-Wechsel verfällt der Dispute-Eintrag von selbst nach einem Jahr. Soviel Schutz kann sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2006)

Hier sind Informationen zum Statuscode '200'.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (14 Januar 2006)

http://www.nic.at/service/domain_kuendigung/ schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem gewählten Zeitpunkt ist die Domain gesperrt (Cool-Down-Periode) und somit technisch nicht funktionsfähig. Nach Ablauf der Sperre (ca. 60 Tage) ist die Domain wieder frei zur Neuvergabe.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## advisor (15 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Tool über whois geht, werden direkt meine persönlichen Daten ausgeliefert.


Bei dem Anbieter DNSSTUFF.COM sind wegen solcher Tools derzeit 174377 IP Adressen gesperrt.
http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/banned.ch


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2006)

Neuer Anstrich, altes Problem.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2006)

>Hier< wird hoffentlich auch der Schutz von persönlichen Domain-Daten einbezogen, um den aktuellen Übelstand zu beseitigen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (20 Januar 2006)

Auch eine Meinung:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68561


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2006)

Sie wurden im Internet auf dieses Forum und meinen Benutzernamen verwiesen?

Wunderbar, dann finden Sie hier interessante Infos.

Lesen Sie einfach diesen Thread von oben und auch:

Nach Abmahnung: Dialer-Betreiber gibt Musikportal auf

Gericht: Dialer-Anbieter darf als Parasit bezeichnet werden

Donald Duck per Dialer: Verlag ergreift juristische Schritte

Sie finden bei Interesse weitere informative Beiträge in diesem Forum. Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (20 Januar 2006)

Auch diese ist nicht ganz uninteressant: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54986


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2006)

Zur Erklärung für unsere Stammleser und -mitschreiber:

Dem in diesem Thread erwähnten Unternehmen gefällt unser sachlicher Diskussionsstil und die Qualität der vorgetragenen Argumente so gut, dass nun großflächig Werbung für unser tolles Forum gemacht wird.

Vielen Dank dafür.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## opensky.cc (20 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wurden im Internet auf dieses Forum und meinen Benutzernamen verwiesen?
> 
> Wunderbar, dann finden Sie hier interessante Infos.
> 
> ...



Danke Dietmar Vill fuer Ihr unermuedliches Engagement! 

Ich werde unsere Domain-Engel-Story erneut mit einem Link auf diesen Thread hier bei Euch und auf den detailliert informativen Artikel

"Domain-Engel: Der trojanische Helfer"
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/19721

verlinken.

So entsteht ein immer dichteres Informationsnetzwerk, dass M.D.'s Aktivtaeten sukzessive zum Erliegen bringen muesste. Ich staune zwar, wie lange er es schafft, offenbar voellig unbehelligt weiterzumachen. Aber die Staatsanwaltschaften sind ja wegen der Verfolgung von kleinen Urheberrechtsverletzern voellig ueberlastet ...

Na ja, der Krug geht zum Brunnen bis er bricht.

Erfuellt die Verbreitung seiner Kexe-[...]varianten eigentlich nicht den Straftatbestand der Computersabotage - trotz des "Kleingeschriebenen" in der "Einwilligung" der uebertoelpelten Opfer?

Peter Schlegel
opensky.cc

_[Eine strittige Klassifizierung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## IM (20 Januar 2006)

> Erfuellt die Verbreitung seiner Kexe-[...]varianten eigentlich nicht den Straftatbestand der Computersabotage - trotz des "Kleingeschriebenen" in der "Einwilligung" der uebertoelpelten Opfer?



Ich sage NEIN. Alternativ kannst du ja mal einen Juristen deines Vertrauens privat fragen. Hier im Forum kommt ja schnell das Problem der Rechtsberatung auf.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2006)

Wir wissen seit Jahren, dass der Jungunternehmer ein aufmerksamer Leser unseres Forums
 ist und den guten Einfluss unseres Forums regelmäßig wahrnimmt. Insofern freuen wir uns
 über die zusätzliche Werbung. 

tf


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2006)

> Wir wissen seit Jahren, dass der Jungunternehmer ein aufmerksamer Leser unseres Forums
> ist und den guten Einfluss unseres Forums regelmäßig wahrnimmt.


Er wird  sich nicht durch Analysen irritieren  lassen
it-schule.de  oder  it-schule.de   oder Bericht Onlinekosten


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2006)

> Es sind zur Zeit *38* Benutzer online :: 3 registrierte, 3 versteckte und 32 Gäste


Tolle Aktion, um die Zeit so viele Besucher. Klasse.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2006)

> um die Zeit so viele Besucher



 :respekt:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Na bei 38 Usern sollte die Freude nicht all zu riesig sein.

Da gabs schon deutlich bessere Zeiten. Aber man freut sich ja auch an Kleinigkeiten.

 :holy:


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na bei 38 Usern sollte die Freude nicht all zu riesig sein.
> 
> Da gabs schon deutlich bessere Zeiten. Aber man freut sich ja auch an Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> :holy:



38 User - die fortan sensibilisiert für drohende Gefahren und Kostenfallen im Web surfen können. Da freut man sich wirklich  8)


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Da gabs schon deutlich bessere Zeiten.


Meinst Du das hier:





> Die meisten gleichzeitigen Benutzer (753) am Mo, 17.05.2004, 14:20


ausgelöst durch das hier?

Das war kein guter Tag für den Initiator - glaube ich - damals in 2004!


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Januar 2006)

Na ja, lange wird es nicht mehr dauern, da die AV-Hersteller dieses Progrämmchen offenbar schon ins Herz bzw. die SignaturFiles geschlossen haben. 
http://www.eset.com/support/info.php 


Uppsala...Das kollidiert aber offenbar mit den AGB der Net Pay GmbH. 

_8. Copyright, Einschränkungen des Nutzungsrechts 

(1) Das Programm ist urheberrechtlich geschützt. Der Net Pay GmbH steht das ausschließliche Nutzungs-, Verwertungs- und Verbreitungsrecht zu. Alleine die Net Pay GmbH ist berechtigt, Lizenzen an dem Programm zu erteilen. 

(2) In der Vergangenheit kam es wiederholt durch Anti-Viren-Programme und durch sog. "Experten" zur fehlerhaften Einstufung des Programms als Trojaner und/oder als SpyWare, was von interessierten Kreisen der Presse für eine effektheischende Berichterstattung ausgeschlachtet worden war. Diese Einstufungen durch Anti-Viren-Programme und einzelne diesbezügliche Äußerungen von Presseorganen sind derzeit Gegenstand verschiedener Rechtsstreite. Aus diesem Grunde gilt: 

Firmen und Personen, die das Programm zum Zwecke der Analyse seiner Struktur, seiner Funktionen und/oder seiner Wirkungsweisen installieren und/oder nutzen wollen, namentlich Personen und Firmen, die für oder im Auftrag von Herstellern von Anti-Viren- und/oder Anti-SpyWare-Software tätig sind oder mit solchen in einer geschäftlichen und/oder privaten Beziehung stehen und/oder Personen und Firmen, die selbst solche Software entwickeln oder entwickeln lassen, ist die Installation und/oder Nutzung sowie jede Analyse des Programms strikt untersagt. Mit solchen Personen und/oder Firmen kommt auch dann kein wirksamer Lizenzvertrag zustande, wenn ihnen der Download und/oder die Installation und/oder die Inbetriebnahme des Programms gelingt. Die Installation und/oder Nutzung des Programms erfolgt in diesem Fall widerrechtlich und wird zivil- und strafrechtlich verfolgt, vgl. §§ 97, 106 ff. UrhG. Für den Fall widerrechtlicher Nutzung des Programms behält sich Net Pay GmbH ausdrücklich Schadensersatzansprüche vor. 

Auf Wunsch erhalten Firmen, die Anti-Viren- und/oder Anti-SpyWare-Software entwickeln und/oder entwickeln lassen, auf Nachfrage von der Net Pay GmbH ausführliche Informationen über das Programm und seine Wirkungsweise._ 

Na dann: Popcorn steht bereit. Man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2006)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, lange wird es nicht mehr dauern, da die AV-Hersteller dieses Progrämmchen offenbar schon ins Herz bzw. die SignaturFiles geschlossen haben.
> http://www.eset.com/support/info.php


Die Details der Analyse durch die Experten lassen tief blicken. Die technische Beurteilung ist sicherlich nicht abschließend oder vollständig, aber die fernsteuerbaren Bots wirken sich deutlich auf die Sicherheit der Wirtsrechner aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2006)

Zur Bedeutung des Themas "DMOZ": Meldungen von gekaperten Sites, toten Links und unpassendem ODP-Inhalt

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Investi (22 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei in diesem Fall die Domain gleich wieder geschnappt wurde und sich der "Auftritt" weiterhin nicht in einem wünschenswerten Zustand befindet. Domaininhaber kommt aus den USA. Die Firma des Domaininhabers kennt Deutschland nicht nur vom Hörensagen.


Das zeigt mal wieder, daß sich die meisten Vereine und auch Unternehmen keine guten Anwälte gönnen. Und mit "gut" ist nicht automatisch "teuer" gemeint. Für Internet- und Namensrecht sollte man sich mit einem Internet- und Namensrechtsexperten verbünden. Schließlich geht man mit einem Herzleiden auch nicht zum Urologen, oder? 
Wer sich die neueste Rechtsprechung zur Haftung des Admin-c genauer ansieht, sollte recht schnell herausfinden können, wo hier anzusetzen ist. Ich glaube nicht, daß Frau [...] aus Leipzig sich auf einen hochdotierten Namensrechtsstreit einzulassen wagt.

_[Name entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## advisor (22 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die technische Beurteilung ist sicherlich nicht abschließend oder vollständig, aber die fernsteuerbaren Bots wirken sich deutlich auf die Sicherheit der Wirtsrechner aus.


Wunderbar. Wenn ich den Artikel richtig verstanden habe, läßt das Teil Nullsitzungen zu. Aber dem Domänenengel kann das ja egal sein. Ist ja nicht sein Rechner.


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2006)

Hier geht es zur Bedeutung des ODP für Domainsnapper.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2006)

Ob "stoiber-for-bundeskanzler" als de-Domain eine gute Adresse für die Bewerbung von Hardcore ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2006)

Google, hat die richtige Idee, aber noch viel zu tun. Wenigstens gut, wenn ein Anfang gemacht wird.

Eine rasche Neubewertung gesnappter Domains kann helfen, das Problem zu entschärfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Ftp-Walker (27 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Eine rasche Neubewertung gesnappter Domains kann helfen, das Problem zu entschärfen.


Die Frage ist wie rasch das denn auch vonstatten geht. :roll: 

Fallbsp: Jemand "verliert" seine Domain an so einen A**** wie unsern lieben Engel, is ja keine Seltenheit wie man überall lesen kann.
Der Engel macht sich nun richtich Mühe und sabbert die Domain mit unzähligen Tröpfchen aus seiner Schnute voll, 
und befleckt durch einrichten von ebensovielen Subdomains den vorigen Ruf der Domain.
Nun findet sich recht schnell ein Ellenlanges Suchergebnis, was natürlich zwangsläufig auch mal auffliegt.
Dann passiert ein kleines Wunder, und Engelchen gibt die Domain zurück, die Suchergebnisse aber sind immer noch versaut.
Der eingebaute GoogleSchrubber is aber nicht in Lage das abzubürsten, was übrigbleibt ist eine verhunzte Beschreibung in den Links, 
die aber wieder zur ehemaligen Website führen.

Wird der Webmaster nun bestraft und fliegt unter Umständen aus dem Index, obwohl er nix dafür kann das es solche miesen Säcke gibt,
oder muss er Tatenlos zusehn bis sich das mal auflöst irgentwann. :evil:
Ein guter Ansatz mag es ja sein, aber die Löschung der "versabberten" Links wäre effektiver, 
so wäre auch der Nachfolgeschaden für die betroffene Domain geringer.

gruß
Kalle


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2006)

Hier ist ein Beispiel mit Snapper-Müll und neuen Originalseiten.

Die beste Beseitigung des Missstandes wäre die international übliche Lösung, dass freiwerdende Domains eine Zeit offline bleiben, um die alten Besitzer in ihren Persönlichkeitsrechten zu schützen und die Links auf alte Inhalte in Suchmaschinen entfernen zu können.

Der wirtschaftliche Wert der kalten Übernahme von verlinkten, DMOZ-notierten und suchmaschinenindexierten Domains hängt davon ab, wie lange man Besucher mit ursprünglichen Content-Erwartungen anderweitig rasieren kann. Dieser würde mit schnelleren Google-Müllbeseitigungen verringert. Insofern wäre das günstig.

Zugegebenerweise hätte das aber auch mögliche Nachteile für die, die ohnehin den Hauptschaden haben.

Flickschusterei an Symptomen kann das Problem nicht wirklich lösen. Die richtige Lösung liegt bei der Denic.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Ftp-Walker (27 Januar 2006)

Das sehe ich genauso, es kann imho nicht sein das es mit Hilfe diverser "Tools" oder "Plugins", die, wie man erfährt extra zu diesem Zweck erst programmiert, dann umprogrammiert werden, dem Normalverbraucher die Chance eine Domain zu bekommen, genommen wird.
Wer schafft es schon, selbst wenn er schnell tippen kann, innerhalb 2er Minuten alles zu regeln ?

Da es aber Massen an Domains sind die da teilweise flöten gehn, und wohl auch gutes Geld bei der Denic reinspülen,
wird sich da in absehbarer Zeit kaum was ändern.
Was bleibt ist, die [edit]  und [edit]  blosstelln wo es geht, denen sollte irgentwann die Lust je wieder eine Tastatur anzufassen vergehn.

Ich wünsch mir den Panneman von RTL zurück, ach neee es gibt ja nen neuen Preis  :lol:  aber die Sendung dazu wäre ne goile Sache.

_zwei Wörter editiert 
modaction _


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2006)

Hier ist eine Beschreibung für internationale Domains, bei denen Botnetzbetreiber wenigstens nicht von Buchungsfehlern bei Providern profitieren können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2006)

Aus  "Domainrecht - eine Bilanz der Rechtsprechung aus den Jahren 2004/2005":


> Im ersten Teil beschäftigen sie sich mit dem nach § 826 BGB sittenwidrigen Domaingrabbing


Siehe §826:


> *§ 826
> Sittenwidrige vorsätzliche Schädigung*
> 
> Wer in einer gegen die guten Sitten verstoßenden Weise einem anderen vorsätzlich Schaden zufügt, ist dem anderen zum Ersatz des Schadens verpflichtet.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (3 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 826 Sittenwidrige vorsätzliche Schädigung*
> 
> Wer in einer gegen die guten Sitten verstoßenden Weise einem anderen vorsätzlich Schaden zufügt, ist dem anderen zum Ersatz des Schadens verpflichtet.


*Und der Domain- (Erz)engel bläst zum jüngsten Gericht.*   :vlol: 

Gruß A. John

_[Verlinkung zu einer Kopie eines Dokumentes mit zweifelhaftem geistigen oder urheberrechtlichen Wert entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2006)

Vielleicht bleibt in einer Pause genügend Zeit, dass die Deutschen von den Österreichern lernen (bezüglich der Cool-Down-Periode und der Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten).

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (9 Februar 2006)

Auf dieser Veranstaltung sitzen genau die mit im Saal - um die es in den Diskussionen geht.

Weil die "guten" auch DENIC Mitglied sind.

Und auch schön ihre Gebühren bezahlen - damit Sie bei der Anzahl der zukünftigen Whois Abfragen weit vorne mit dabei sind.

Einfach mal hinfahren und schmunzeln


----------



## IM (9 Februar 2006)

Könntest du etwas weniger verschlüsselt schreiben - damit man eine Chance hat zu verstehen was du meinst?

Aka schrieb (vor seiner Löschung)


> dot tv ist so jamster wie ein Actice-X-Zertifikat...



???


----------



## opensky.cc (13 Februar 2006)

*Neues vom Bengel*

Realsatyre pur auf

ht*p://www.opensky.biz/

Rubrik: "Klicken Sie hier und lesen Sie die Reaktionen von Webmastern auf den Service von w*w.domain-engel.de"

Ebenfalls koestlich: Das Domain-Engel Gaestebuch

Was Betroffene wirklich meinen dazu:

http://www.it-schule.de/nachrichten.php?bereich_id=2

http://www.opensky.cc/board/viewtopic.php?t=487

Es darf gelacht werden ...


----------



## A John (13 Februar 2006)

*Re: Neues vom Bengel*



			
				opensky.cc schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls koestlich: Das Domain-Engel Gaestebuch


Noch besser: Mal im "Dialercenter" anmelden. Da erklärt der "Domain-Engel" dass er mit "Domain-Engel" quasi nix zu tun hat, sondern nur seine Firma, deren GF er ist.  :unbekannt: 

Dies allerdings auf einem Niveau, welches nur absolut Schmerzbefreite zu einer Antwort verleiten kann. (Zum Thema on Durchgriffshaftung wird ihm sein Anwalt sicher bald mehr erzählen).  :rotfl: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## tuxedo (13 Februar 2006)

*Re: Neues vom Bengel*



			
				opensky.cc schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.opensky.cc/board/viewtopic.php?t=487



Ist es bekannt, ob MD ähnliche Angebote - wie das in obigem Thread -  auch Besitzern von .de-Domains unterbreitet?

Matthias


----------



## opensky.cc (14 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > *§ 826 Sittenwidrige vorsätzliche Schädigung*
> >
> > Wer in einer gegen die guten Sitten verstoßenden Weise einem anderen vorsätzlich Schaden zufügt, ist dem anderen zum Ersatz des Schadens verpflichtet.
> 
> ...



Hmmm ... aehm .... sag mal "dvill" ....

gehoerst DU etwa zu den " Menschen  :evil: , die Mitbuergern  0 , die ihnen voellig unbekannt (?) sind und die ihnen nichts getan haben,  grossen Schaden zufuegen wollen" ?  :lol:

Wenn man den mitleiderregenden Schwanengesaengen eines  0 - der unbezweifelbar die hoechste moralische Instanz im Internet verkoerpert - glauben will, bist Du ein Boeser! Du solltest Dich schaemen!  :lol: :

Hier der von einer himmlischen Webseite raubkopierte Liedtext  :bigcry: , hoffentlich werde ich nicht wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung eingeklagt:  :argue: 

+ + +

"Der Fall des Posters "dvill"  :evil: 

Im Forum der Domain xxx.de (diese Domain wurde zu Ihrem Schutz unkenntlich gemacht, da sie unserioesen Content beinhaltet) ruft ein Poster "dvill" auf Ihren Domains (und somit Ihnen) moeglicherweise Schaden zuzufuegen. Er befuerwortet, dass Ihre Domain, die eventuell von den Domain-Engeln fuer Sie gerettet worden ist, ihren wertvollen dmoz.de eintrag verlieren und fordert sogar andere bewusst dazu auf, ihre Domain die fuer Sie gerettet wurde zu melden, damit die Domain aus dem DMOZ Verzeichnis geloescht wird!

Zitat:
"Ansonsten sollte man zur Schadensbegrenzung  den Vorgang melden, wenn die Seite bei http://*moz.de verzeichnet ist."

Ueber die Motive des Posters "dvill" fuer eine derart unsoziale Einstellung koennen wir nur raetseln ...

Fakt ist, dass Ihnen damit ein erheblicher finanzieller Schaden entstehen kann, den Leuten wie der Poster "dvill" und seine Gesinnungsgenossen(***) zu verantworten haben.

Ob und wie Sie die Moeglichkeit haben, den Ihnen moeglicherweise verursachten finanziellen Schaden auf rechtlichem Weg durchzusetzen, konnten wir noch nicht klaeren.

Sie sollten aber, falls Ihnen durch die Vorgehensweise vom Poster "dvill" ein finanzieller Schaden entstanden ist, schnellstmoeglich einen Rechtsanwalt  damit beauftragen, moegliche Schadenersatzansprueche zu pruefen.

Warum manche Menschen ihren Mitbuergern, die ihnen voellig unbekannt sind und die ihnen nichts getan haben, einen derart grossen Schaden zufuegen wollen, laesst sich rational wohl kaum erklaeren. Leider gibt es zuhauf Menschen, die viel Zeit und Energie fuer Destruktives einsetzen, statt Gutes zu tun und ihre Faehigkeiten sinnvoll zum Wohle Aller einzusetzen.

Dass unser Service im gegensatz zu diesem Fall auf ein breites positives Echo stoesst sehen Sie an den vielfaelltigen Anschreiben die wir immer wieder einmal erhalten."

(Anmerkung: Rechtssschreipvehler sint eihne bersönliche Node dess Fervaßers)

+ + +

Lass Dir das Pamphlet Wort fuer Wort auf Deiner laesterhaften Zunge zergehen, gehe in Dich und enthalte Dich fortan des Besuches von XXX.de -Webseiten, die unserioesen Content beinhalten!  

Dein Gesinnungsgenosse***  Peter Schlegel 

 , fast haette ich's vergessen:

Fuerwahr frenetische Begeisterung herrschte bei den Betreibern einer geretteten Webseite, nicht zuletzt ueber den temporaer auf ihr parkierten *serioesen Content*:

http://jossy.macbay.de/jufa-riedenberg/special.html


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2006)

Wenn das Thema so angesprochen wird, nehme ich auch Stellung.

Es ist richtig, dass ich in einer Sachdiskussion das geschäftliche Treiben einiger Geschäftsleute als nicht sehr gemeinschaftsverträglich betrachte. Ich halte z.B. auch eine Domainvergabepraxis der Denic, die international übliche Schutzfristen für Domaineigner nicht berücksichtigt, für verbesserungsbedürftig.

Ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung den Umgang von Betreibern problematischer Geschäftsmodelle mit Kritikern. Ein Beispiel aus der Vergangenheit findet sich hier. Ein aktuelles Beispiel zeigt, dass offensichtlich nichts gelernt wurde.

Umso mehr lege ich Wert darauf, nicht auf diesem Niveau zu antworten. Eine Diskussion in der Sache ist erlaubt und notwendig, Angriffe auf die Person so oder so sind unzulässig und nicht hilfreich. Das betrifft besonders die Herabsetzung durch Hinweise auf vermeintliche persönliche Schwächen.

Wer das macht, ist jedenfalls nicht mein Gesinnungsgenosse. Es gibt Seiten, die in diesem Zusammenhang selbst missbrauchte Kinder in unpassende Vergleiche hineinzerren. Das halte ich für eine abscheuliche Entgleisung und für nicht besser als das, was kritisiert werden soll.

Damit habe ich nichts zu tun. Je eher das beseitigt wird, umso besser. Es schwächt die Aussicht, in der Sache voranzukommen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es schwächt die Aussicht, in der Sache voranzukommen.


Volle Zustimmung. Es ist der Sache absolut nicht dienlich, sich auf das Niveau des zur Diskussion
 stehenden  zu begeben. Alle weiteren Poster mögen dies bitte in ihren Ausführungen beachten
 und sich auf Sachaussagen beschränken.

tf


----------



## opensky.cc (14 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Thema so angesprochen wird, nehme ich auch Stellung. [....]
> 
> Ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung den Umgang von Betreibern problematischer Geschäftsmodelle mit Kritikern. Ein Beispiel aus der Vergangenheit findet sich hier. Ein aktuelles Beispiel zeigt, dass offensichtlich nichts gelernt wurde.[....]
> 
> Umso mehr lege ich Wert darauf, nicht auf diesem Niveau zu antworten. Dietmar Vill



Lieber "dvill", mir geht es keinesfall darum, Dich hier schlecht darzustellen, sondern vielmehr darum aufzuzeigen, wie unser "Engel" mit seinen Kritikern verfaehrt. Vermutlich gehe ich mit meiner Satyre zu weit, mein Sarkasmus ist gefuerchtet. Ich werde mich maessigen. 

Du hast recht - wir (auch ich) sollten uns nicht auf dieses Niveau herunterlassen. 

Er ist unserer Feindschaft nicht wert - 
[edit]

Trotzdem koennen seine Aktivitaeten nicht toleriert werden. Ich schliesse mich Deiner Devise an - ihm muss mit eiskalter, nuechterner Sachlichkeit begegnet werden. Mach weiter so - wir machen gerne auf dieser Basis mit!

Peter Schlegel  opensky.cc

_ editiert modaction _


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2006)

Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.

Dieser Grundsatz steht aus meiner Sicht für Relativierungen nicht zur Verfügung. Ich denke, dies gilt für das ganze Forum.

Insofern war die Antwort in dem Teil, der editiert werden musste, sehr missraten. Den verbliebenen Rest empfinde ich ebenso als unakzeptabel. In diesem Forum geht es niemals um Feindschaft.

Wir tauschen Meinungen aus und diskutieren über Fakten. Mehr nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## opensky.cc (14 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.
> 
> Dieser Grundsatz steht aus meiner Sicht für Relativierungen nicht zur Verfügung. Ich denke, dies gilt für das ganze Forum.
> 
> ...



Bewundernswert, wie Du die menschenrechtlichen Prinzipien hochhaeltst, obwohl Du von X unterhalb der Guertellinie angegriffen wurdest. Ich bin (immer noch) zu emotional, aber (noch nicht) lernunfaehig. 

Koennen wir uns auf die Sprachregelung einigen, dass wir einen gemeinsamen *Gegner* haben? Ich moechte nicht erneut vom Moderator und Dir abgewatscht werden ...

Und WIE sollen wir konkret gegen diesen vorgehen?

Wir schreiben uns hier und andernorts die Finger wund, und der X macht sich "lustig" ueber uns ... wobei die Betroffenen dies vermutlich weniger lustig finden, besonders wenn noch ihre Familienmitglieder durch den Dreck gezogen werden.

Gut, wir koennen durch moeglichst breit gestreute Information einige Leute davon abhalten, sich von X vor den Karren spannen zu lassen - aber das reicht doch nicht aus, der findet trotzdem Tag fuer Tag neue Opfer.

Ich frage immer wieder, ob keine juristische Handhabe gegen X besteht. Ich muss erwaehnen, dass ich a) die deutschen Gesetze nicht kenne und b) in Deutschland nicht klageberechtigt bin.

In den USA waere X wohl schon laengst wegen Verbreitung von SpyWare zumindest mit Bussen in astronomischer Hoehe bedacht worden. Bewegt sich X in D juristisch tatsaechlich "nur" in der Grauzone? Dann muessten wir doch eine Gesetzesintitiative starten! 

Hat der Verbraucherschutz in D so wenig Gewicht, dass es nicht moeglich ist, Geschaeftspraktiken wie die von X abzustellen? In der Scheiz hat es oeffentlich bestallte Konsumentenschuetzer, die in einem solchen Fall den Politikern ueber die Oeffentlichkeit Dampf machen wuerden, innert nuetzlicher Frist entsprechende Gesetze zu schaffen. Vermutlich existieren diese sogar bereits. Ich glaube kaum, dass Engel in der Schweiz so lange derartige Akrobatikshows abziehen koennten - die wuerden von der Luftueberwachung wohl schnell zu einem unfreiwilligen Grounding "ueberredet", Glaubensfreiheit hin oder her.

Nicht zuletzt: Mich erstaunt, gerade in letzter Zeit, wie z.B. die MI ihre Interessen sogar gegen ahnungslose Grossmuetter von jugendlichen "Raub"kopierern durchsetzen kann, z.T. sogar auf Kosten der verfassungsmaessig garantierten Grundrechte der Buerger. Offenbar hat die MI eine starke Lobby, mit entsprechendem Einfluss auf die Politiker: Da wird von nicht tolerierbaren Bagatellklauseln geredet!

Auf diesem Hintergrund finde ich es doch sehr erstaunlich, dass folgender Text nicht die MI und die Justiz auf den Plan rufen - wobei ich schon lange einen insgeheimen Verdacht hege, dass X moeglicherweise mit der MI kooperiert - die Vorfaelle um die GVU lassen gruessen ...

"Du hast keine Lust mehr, ständig so viel Geld für Musik, Filme und Computerprogramme zu bezahlen? Wir zeigen Dir: wie Du fast alles, was Du suchst und wofür Du bisher viel Geld bezahlt hast, kostenlos bekommen kannst. Wir bieten Dir alle aktuell bekannten Programme und enthüllen Geheimnisse aus der Filesharing-Welt. Damit Du noch effizienter mit den Programmen arbeiten kannst: Nutze alle Möglichkeiten der Filesharing-Programme!"  Quelle: w*w.1md.de

Ich interpretiere das als "Einladung", normalerweise kostenpflichtige (sprich urheberrechtlich geschuetzte) Inhalte kostenlos herunterzuladen - mit der im hiesigen Forum gebotenen Zurueckhaltung ausgedrueckt! Aber da steche ich wohl wieder in ein Wespennest?

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie sieht die aktuelle juristische Situation tatsaechlich aus, welche Handhaben haben wir, was koennen wir (nebst Aufklaerung) *konkret* unterehmen?

Peter Schlegel


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2006)

opensky.cc schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Verbraucherschutz in D so wenig Gewicht, dass es nicht moeglich ist, Geschaeftspraktiken wie die von X abzustellen?


Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn jemand wüsste, wie man kurzfristig Wirkung erzielen könnte.

Ich sehe für mich nur die Perspektive, Zusammenhänge darzustellen und darauf zu setzen, dass mittelfristig die Dinge in Bewegung kommen.

Bei den Mehrbetrugsdiensten per Dialer hat es einige Jahre gedauert, bis dem Verbraucherschutz schließlich Geltung zu verschaffen war. Da musste am Ende der BGH helfen, das dauert.

Das Kurzzahlungsmittel Handyabo konnte bereits viel schneller bezüglich Verbraucherschutz nachgebessert werden. Insofern ist der Trend positiv.

Zum Thema Domainsnapping fällt schon einmal positiv auf, dass man nicht mehr so frech die Beute zu verteidigen sucht wie zu Beginn. Das ist aber nur eine relative Besserung.

Eine gute Lösung des Problems steht aus. Da muss man weiter Bretter bohren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## opensky.cc (14 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> opensky.cc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diverse Zuschriften von Mitgliedern verschiedener Foren an mich bestaetigen Deine vorsichtige Analyse, dass Besserung in Sicht ist.

Die Oeffentlichkeit ist sensiblisierter, das Abzockergeschaeft wird haerter, was mit finanziellen Einbussen verbunden ist. Gut moeglich, dass bei gewissen Leuten die Kriegskasse nicht mehr so voll ist wie auch schon. Da duerfen Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de einen schoenen Teil des Erfolgs fuer sich in Anspruch nehmen, das darf hier ruhig auch einmal gesagt werden.  Zudem steht in Muehlhausen ein Prozess vor der Tuere, der in der Gilde etwas Nervositaet verbreiten duerfte.

Dem Domainsnapping laesst sich mittels etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit seitens der Hoster beikommen - hier geht es vor allem um bessere Information. Da die Hoster  eher ueber die IT-Fachpresse und deren angeschlossenen Foren erreichbar sind als die Konsumenten von Bezahldiensten, duerfte diese Information langsam greifen, zumal die Haftungsfrage fuer fahrlaessiges Verhalten seitens der Hoster im Raum steht. Allerdings aendert das nichts daran, dass wir auf die temporare Stillegung freigewordener Domains pochen sollten. Da duerfte hartnaeckiges  Weiterbohren tatsaechlich etwas bringen!

Das Snapping von unregistrierten Nebendomains, wie in unserem Fall w*w.opensky.biz, ist selbstverschuldetes Risiko der Domainbesitzer. Wir haben aber, wie viele andere sicher auch, bewusst darauf verzichtet, freie Nebendomains zu registrieren, weil uns von solchen keine Gefahr droht und nur unnoetige Kosten entstehen.  Bei kommerziellen Unternehmen sieht's vielleicht anders aus, dort droht zudem noch die *Phishing-Gefahr*!

Die "gekaperten" Nebendomains sind aber meistens voellig wertlos, besonders seit Google vor ein paar Tagen ausgemistet hat.

Unter den Suchbegriffen w*w.opensky.biz + opensky.biz werden bei Google keine Eintraege gefunden. Und wenn in den naechsten Tagen solche angezeigt werden, so verweisen sie vermutlich auf die derzeitigen Forenbeitraege von mir - nicht gerade verkaufsfoerdernd. Folge ich uebrigens dem Link in der eMail, in der mir w*w.opensky.biz zum Kauf angeboten wurde, also zu 

w*w.sedo.de/search/details.php4?tracked=1&partnerid=20292&language=d&domain=opensky.biz,

erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

"Bei der Bearbeitung Ihrer Eingaben sind Fehler aufgetreten:
Die Domain opensky.biz wurde verkauft oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar."

"Dieses Angebot ist gültig bis zum 28.02.2006" steht zwar in besagter eMail - also WIR haben sie nicht gekauft. Entweder hat da jemand kalte Fuesse bekommen, oder Sedo ist aufgewacht und distanziert sich von solchen Geschaeften.

Somit duerfte es schwierig sein, fuer eine solche Domain Kaeufer zu finden, sie ist "verbrannt". Ausser Spesen nix gewesen - ich mag's dem dolzen Registrar so richtig goennen! Wenn der im grossen Stil solche *bleibenden* Investitionen getaetigt hat und weiterhin investiert,  ist er bald weg vom Fenster - resp. vom Himmel, wo er angeblich residiert.

Also doch schon recht schoen breite Silberstreifen am Horizont!

Freude herrscht! Weiterbohren!

Peter Schlegel


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2006)

Es wird besser, ist aber noch schlimm. Einige Beispiele:

Am 3.8.05 gab es hier eine Liste von gesnappten Domains, von der epilepsie-bonnrheinsieg.de wieder in guten Händen zu sein scheint.

Die malteser-dresden-meissen.de sind ausgewandert.

Ich weiß nicht, ob der CVJM ein Markenzeichen angemeldet hat, aber die Bewerbung von Hardcore unter der Domain cvjm-kv-badoeynhausen.de ist schon ähnlich übel wie unter Kindergarten-Domains.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## opensky.cc (14 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird besser, ist aber noch schlimm. Einige Beispiele:
> 
> Am 3.8.05 gab es hier eine Liste von gesnappten Domains, von der epilepsie-bonnrheinsieg.de wieder in guten Händen zu sein scheint.
> 
> ...



Cvjm-kv-badoeynhausen.de besucht: Das ist ja wieder starker Tobak! Aber wenn ich die Selbstdarstellung des Betreibers lese muss ich wirklich wieder lachen - da sollte man mal ein Sammelbaendchen erstellen.

"Unsere neue Zugangsart hat bereits ein *überwältigendes Presse-Echo* erfahren.

Viele namhafte Medien waren so interessiert an unserer sensationellen Entwicklung, dass sie ausführlich über unsere Werbefinanzierten-Gratis-Tools berichtet haben."

Woertlich genommen stimmen diese Aussagen sogar, eine gewisse geniale Begabung ist dem Verfasser wirklich nicht abzusprechen! 

Der letzte Absatz auf dieser Seite 

"gratis-sex.ag unterstützt die Domain-Engel. Wer den Domain-Engeln beim Retten verloren gegangener Domains hilft, kann unsere Angebote kostenlos nutzen*

bietet aber moeglicherweise ein Angriffspunkt. Wieso muss man diesen Engeln helfen (d.h. konkret: deren Help.exe auf seinem Rechner installieren), um kostenlos nutzen zu koennen, was auf derselben Seite *kostenlos* angeboten wird?

"WERBEFINANZIERTER GRATIS HARDCORE ZUGANG!
kein Dialer - kein Trojaner - keine Kreditkarte - keine Abos - keine Kosten"

"Du erhältst sofort *kostenlosen* Zugang zu unserem exklusiven Memberbereich mit tausenden Hardcore-Bildern, Live-Cams, Kontakten, Videos.."

Und was hat es mit dieser Datei "Setup.exe" auf sich, mittels derer man sich kostenlosen Zugang verschaffen kann? Ich schicke sie gleich zum analysieren! Bei Google wird man diesmal logischerweise allzu fuendig, 1'900'000 Eintraege ...

Ich sehe schon, ich komme wieder nicht in's Bett, der haelt uns ja ganz schoen auf Trab ... seufz.  :lol: 

Weiterbohren!

Gruss an alle!

Peter Schlegel

Nachtrag: Gemaess Analyse von H+BEDV (AntiVir) ist die Datei *Setup.exe* identisch mit *Help.exe*, also *Spy-/Adware Adware-Spyware/Gratis.C.* Haette ich mir ja denken koennen, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2006)

Telepolis berichtet über einen "prominenten" Fall.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Hercule Pendant (21 Februar 2006)

opensky.cc schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie sieht die aktuelle juristische Situation tatsaechlich aus, welche Handhaben haben wir, was koennen wir (nebst Aufklaerung) *konkret* unterehmen?
> 
> Peter Schlegel



gibt es wohl nur 3 methode: entweder die einzelne Inhaber von "gekaperte" (so sagt telepolis) oder "gerrettete" (so sagt die engeln) domain findet eine gute Rechtsawnalt, dass weiss wie man die domain wiederbekommt mit viele Kosten für die Engeln. wenn viele inhabern von domains so machen, dann hört die Problem bestimmt auf.

andere methode ist die Arbeit von ein institution. ich meine nicht policei aber die DENIC könnte registrierung von domains beschränken.

Ganz einfach kann DENIC veränderen die Möglichkeit zur Abfrage von Inhaber etc.  DENIC muss nur vor abfrage von domain die eingabe von eine von Mensch abzulesende Code  verlangen. So wie bei regestrierung von User hier in Forum eine Code wie FT834S. Dann ist kein abfrage von eine datei möglich.  :lol:


----------



## drboe (21 Februar 2006)

Hercule Pendant schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach kann DENIC veränderen die Möglichkeit zur Abfrage von Inhaber etc.  DENIC muss nur vor abfrage von domain die eingabe von eine von Mensch abzulesende Code  verlangen. So wie bei regestrierung von User hier in Forum eine Code wie FT834S. Dann ist kein abfrage von eine datei möglich.  :lol:


Das ist leider ein Irrtum! Die Abfrage, die Du meinst, betrifft nur das Web-Interface zum WHOIS. Der Domain-(B)Engel benutzt diese Schnittstelle gar nicht, sondern setzt direkt ein whois ab. Darauf antwortet DENIC wie jeder Registrar mit den in der Datenbank enthaltenen Daten. 

Siehe z. B. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whois und http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc3912.txt

M. Boettcher


----------



## Hercule Pendant (22 Februar 2006)

Vielen dank für die links. also die engeln nutzen den whois protocol, der gedacht ist eher für wiederverkäufern von DENIC.



> die DENIC betreibt einen eigenen whois-Server, welcher konform mit RFC 3912 ist. Gibt man z. Bsp.den Befehl
> whois ­h whois.denic.de ­T dn denic.de
> von der Kommandozeile aus ein, so wird automatisch auf Port 43 eine Verbindung zum entsprechenden DENIC whois-Server hergestellt.


 http://www.denic.de/media/pdf/dokumente/DENIC-12p.pdf

aber warum kann whois protocol nicht mit passwort oder was anderes geschützt werden?


> WHOIS lacks mechanisms for access control, integrity, and confidentiality.


 http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc3912.txt


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

*"Gegendarstellung der N*** P*** GmbH"*


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2006)

Die "Gegendarstellung" ist durchaus hilfreich. Die dort nicht erwähnten Fakten aus dem Originalbericht vom 18.1.06 darf man also auch von der Seite als bestätigt ansehen.

Wir erfahren nun, dass es offensichtlich ein hausgemachtes Problem der Denic ist, wenn Domains durch Fehler Dritter "verloren" gehen können, weil Domainsnapping für andere TLDs nicht lohnend zu sein scheint.

Die Denic schafft so ohne Not den Nährboden für einen äußerst ärgerlichen Zustand: Domains können durch Fehler Dritter verloren gehen, ohne dass der Domainbesitzer Einfluss hätte oder es verhindern könnte.

Hier hilft die international übliche Schutzfrist für Neuregistrierungen durch Dritte, wenn nicht eine ausdrückliche Erklärung des Vorbesitzers für sofortigen Domainwechsel vorliegt.

Praxisbeispiel: "Domain - Engel frisst Bogensportseite".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2006)

Mich beruhigt in dem Zusammenhang vor allem eines:


> This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/23/2006 at 09:44:45 (CET) after scanning the file "help.exe" file.
> 
> Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
> AntiVir	6.33.1.50	02.23.2006	*ADSPY/Gratis.C.1*
> ...


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2006)

Die Aufstellung beruhigt nur teilweise. Es kommt darauf an, welchen Scanner man benutzt. Noch hat die Liste Lücken.

Kurios ist das Gästebuch auf der zugehörigen Seite. Gäste können reine Textnachrichten schreiben, aber einige bekommen formatierten HTML-Text heraus. Die Inhalte lesen sich wie Presseinformationen des Betreibers. Zufälle gibt's.

Die Namen der Schreiber fallen auch aus dem üblichen Rahmen. Toidi oder P. Pedllov sind sicher hübsche Namen, aber sehr selten. Wenn man die Leserichtung umkehrt, findet man was, was bekannter vorkommt. Irgendwie ungewöhnlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (23 Februar 2006)

Ich habe auf besagter Seite versucht, einen Gästebuch-Eintrag zu platzieren. Es hat einige Stunden gedauert, bis der Beitrag online ging, jedoch wurde der Eintrag von dem Betreiber selbst oder von einem seiner Mitarbeiter sinnentstellend umformuliert. Ich weiß das, weil der Text des Eintrags fast Wort wörtlich übernommen wurde, und nicht mal meine Rechtschreibefehler korrigiert wurden. Mit anderen Worten, es wurde mein Text genommen, und so um einzelne Worte ergänzt oder vermindert, dass ein anderer, für den Betreiber der Seite vorteilhafter Sinn entsteht.

Insofern komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass das Gästebuch eine Fake-Angelegenheit ist.

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Nach wie vor finde ich die Seite sowie den darin enthaltenen Zynismus mehr als widerlich.

P.P.S: Wahrscheinlich ist auch das angebliche Zitat des Hosters "Strato" sinnentstellend und/oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen dargestellt. Nach dem gleichen Prinzip kann ich auch behaupten, dass der Betreiber der obigen Seite das Forum hier gut findet.
Naja. Warten wir mal ab, wie Strato reagiert, wenn die wissen, dass sie auf der Seite angeblich zitiert werden.


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aufstellung beruhigt nur teilweise. Es kommt darauf an, welchen Scanner man benutzt. Noch hat die Liste Lücken.


Eine weniger: Sophos scheint die Datei jetzt auch zu kennen.


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2006)

Ein Beispiel für die "Verwertung" von Domains.

Der "Status" der de-Domain "cvjm-kv-badoeynhausen" besagt, dass diese Domain in der Übertragung befindlich ist.

Das Bild zeigt den heutigen Quelltext dieser Seite in einem Auszug. Das dort Gesagte hat mit dem CVJM sicher nichts zu tun. Für den CVJM ist es sicherlich beleidigend und empörend, wenn solche Texte unter CVJM-Domains verbreitet werden. Eine wahrhaft teuflische Aktion.

Dietmar Vill

PS: Die Seite ist z.B. hier verlinkt.


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wahrhaft teuflische Aktion.


Teufel sind ja nix anderes als gefallene Engel


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

Gefallene Engel


> Der Teufel ist ein gefallener Engel. Während die himmlischen Heerscharen
> eine heilige Ordnung bilden, sind die Dämonen eine reine „Chaostruppe“ oder - wie Bonaventura lehrte
> - eine „perversitas“, eine verkehrte Ordnung.


jetzt wird mir einiges klar


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2006)

Manche Domainnamen müssen dann doch herausgegeben werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2006)

Es lohnt sich, die originale Entscheidung zu lesen:


> *6. Discussion and Findings*
> [...]
> (iii) the domain names were registered and are being used in bad faith.


Die Entscheidung kommt nur für viele Betroffene zu spät.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2006)

Noch einmal ein Praxisfall:

Durch einen Fehler geht die Domain verloren.

Der Provider kümmert sich selbst um die Rückholung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Februar 2006)

Beide links scheinen "tot" zu sein.

Eine interessante message findet sich dafür hier: *"D*main E*gel und die Homepage ziegenfreu*de.de"*:


> Geschrieben von S*** am 25. Februar 2006 22:42:27:
> 
> Hallo liebe Ziegenfreunde,
> 
> ...


Insgesamt sind wohl vier postings zum Thema entfernt worden:
*9343* _(17. Februar 2006 15:35:14)_
*9344* _(19. Februar 2006 11:32:33)_
*9345* _(20. Februar 2006 13:17:42)_
*9346* _(20. Februar 2006 13:22:04)_


----------



## dvill (3 März 2006)

Da wüsste man doch gerne, wie der Meinungsumschwung bewirkt wurde: mit Zuckerbrot, mit Peitsche oder mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche.

Für die, die das Originalposting verpasst haben, hält Google für eine gewisse Zeit noch eine Archivkopie bereit. Bei dieser Suche einfach "Im Cache" klicken.

Ansonsten will schon einmal ein deutscher Hoster nicht im Zusammenhang mit diesen Methoden genannt werden. Insofern bleibt die Hoffnung, dass das Problem mittelfristig zu lösen sein wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (3 März 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Da wüsste man doch gerne, wie der Meinungsumschwung bewirkt wurde: mit Zuckerbrot, mit Peitsche oder mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche.


Ohne die *Justizkeule* zu schwingen, geht bei dem garnichts.

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (3 März 2006)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne die *Justizkeule* zu schwingen, geht bei dem garnichts.
> 
> Gruß A. John


Das ist doch mal schön!


----------



## dvill (3 März 2006)

Google setzt mehrere Rechenzentren ein und nicht alle zeigen zu jeder Zeit die gleichen Trefferlisten an. Die von mir vorstehend genannte Suchanfrage bringt tatsächlich heute teilweise kein Ergebnis.

Alternativ kann heute diese per IP-Adresse spezifizierte Suche verwendet werden. 

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (3 März 2006)

Hier ist ein aktueller Fall, bei dem "verständliche Ausdrucksweisen" vorgefunden werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Da wüsste man doch gerne, wie der Meinungsumschwung bewirkt wurde: mit Zuckerbrot, mit Peitsche oder mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche.


Wann ist eigentlich der Warez-Prozeß des peitschigen Synders angesetzt?

Vielleicht sollt man bei _positivem_ Ausgang dort T-Schirts mit dem _Monty Python_-Zitat "Laßt den schönen B. frei!" verteilen. Nee, nich wirklich.


----------



## News (21 März 2006)

Urteil: D*****s "Domain-Engel" darf nicht zuschlagen


			
				Heise online schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Gemeinde muss nicht dulden, dass auf der bislang für die Homepage ihrer Feuerwehr benutzten Internetadresse plötzlich Erotikdienste angeboten werden.


Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## dvill (21 März 2006)

:dafuer: Das ist doch nett.

Wenn das jetzt noch auf ähnlich gelagerte Fälle querwirkt, wäre einiges erreicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (21 März 2006)

Ich war sowieso die ganze Zeit der Meinung, dass auch D. Domainengel eventuelle Namensrechte der von ihn "geschnappten" Domains zu prüfen hat, bevor er dort eigene Inhalte platzieren kann/darf. Die Denic schreibt ja in ihren Registrierungsrichtlinien, dass evt. Namnesrechte vom Registrierer zu prüfen seien.

Seine auf der Seite immer wieder erwähnte Tätigkeit als "Geschäftsführer ohne Auftrag" entbindet ihn meines Erachtens nicht von der Prüfung dieser Namensrechte und auch nicht von der Sorgfaltspflicht.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## tuxedo (21 März 2006)

INteressant was die SZ im letzten Satz schreibt.
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/computer/artikel/491/72419/



			
				SZ unter obiger URL schrieb:
			
		

> Die Feuerwehr erhielt ihre Adresse inzwischen auf Umwegen von einem bulgarischen Unternehmen zurück.


Was wissen die mehr?


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Was wissen die mehr?


...das steht wahrscheinl. im Parallelthread.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2006)

> Die Feuerwehr erhielt ihre Adresse inzwischen auf Umwegen von einem bulgarischen Unternehmen zurück


 Müsste man mal bei der SZ fragen. Mir fällt da nur Voyvodinovo ein... Eine Adresse übrigens, die irgendwo zwischen Birmingham, Leipzig, Cardiff, Palma de Mallorca und Lilienfeld einzuordnen ist - chaostheoretisch. Wer dazu mehr weiss, bitte PN!!!


----------



## dvill (21 März 2006)

Am 11.11.2005 war die Domain noch im Lande, wie die Zeitung schreibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2006)

maerkischeallgemeine.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht genug damit, dass die Sache für die Fehrbelliner Feuerwehr ausgesprochen peinlich sei


Wieso ist es  für die Feuerwehr peinlich? Unappetitlich ist das, was der zum Überdruss bekannte mit der gegrabbten 
Site veranstaltet  hat.

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Am 11.11.2005 war die Domain noch im Lande, wie die Zeitung schreibt.
> Dietmar Vill


und am 22.11. wurde der Eintrag geändert. Back to the Feuerwehr. Aber was war dazwischen mit Bulgarien?


----------



## dvill (22 März 2006)

Die Märkische Allgemeine schreibt einen lesenswerten Bericht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (8 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Was tun bei unbeabsichtigter Domain-Löschung?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## advisor (9 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Jetzt versteigert er die auf diese Art gewonnenen Domains auch noch.
http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois.ch?ip=domain-pay.de


----------



## dvill (19 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Die Chancen, eine versehentlich verlorene Domain zurückzubekommen, sind aussichtsreich, wenn man sich zu wehren weiß.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DNA2 (19 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Chancen, eine versehentlich verlorene Domain zurückzubekommen, sind aussichtsreich, wenn man sich zu wehren weiß.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Welch ein Genuss ... Make my day!!


----------



## dvill (19 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Welch ein Genuss ... Make my day!!


Das hätte ich gerne früher getan, aber gut Ding will Weile haben.

Der Richter argumentiert so ähnlich wie ich mit dem Starterbeitrag hier. Er drückt sich nur deutlicher aus, weil er nicht damit rechnen muss, dass man ihm an die Karre fährt. Der Urteils-Klartext entschädigt für die lange Durststrecke.

Hoffentlich haben sich noch mehr Betroffene zur Wehr gesetzt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Devilfrank (19 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Da ist es doch noch ein richtig schöner Abend geworden...


----------



## News (20 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Wer das Urteil (in einer zur Veröffentlichung anonymisierten Form) und eine Presseerklärung des Gerichts dazu im O-Ton haben möchte, kann mir eine PN oder Mail schicken.


----------



## rolf76 (20 April 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Wer das Urteil (in einer zur Veröffentlichung anonymisierten Form) und eine Presseerklärung des Gerichts dazu im O-Ton haben möchte, kann mir eine PN oder Mail schicken.



Eine Zusammenfassung dazu gibt es auch hier.



> Es kommt daher auch nicht darauf an, ob die fragliche Domain letztlich aufgrund eines Versehens oder gar mittels technischer „Kniffe“ des Beklagten oder sogar aufgrund einer bewussten Entscheidung des Klägers freigeworden ist. Selbst im letzteren, für den Beklagten günstigsten Fall folgt daraus nicht das Recht, eine derart freigewordene Do-main (die ja nach wie vor eindeutig auf den Kläger hinweist) in der Art und Weise zu nutzen, wie es hier unstreitig geschehen ist.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Der Urteilstext ist teilweise im Netz nachzulesen.


			
				[url=http://www.anwalt-suchservice.de/urteildestages/index_7186.html]LG München I Az.: 33 O 15828/05[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorgehensweise des Beklagten verfolgte demnach einzig und allein das Ziel, eine bereits benutzte (und aus Sicht des Beklagten hoffentlich gut eingeführte) Domain unter Missachtung jeglicher schutzwürdiger und berechtigter Interessen des vormaligen Domaininhabers an seinem Namen und vor allem seinem guten Ruf für eigene kommerzielle Zwecke zu nutzen und dabei auch nicht davor zurückzuschrecken, über eine so erlangte Seite pornografische Inhalte ins Netz zu stellen. Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob die konkreten Inhalte per se als sittenwidrig zu betrachten sind; allein entscheidend ist, dass niemand es hinnehmen muss, dass eine Domain, die sowohl aufgrund der konkreten Gestaltung als auch aufgrund einer bereits zuvor erfolgten jahrelangen Benutzung einer bestimmten Person bzw. einem bestimmten Unternehmen zuzuordnen ist, ohne seine Zustimmung für Inhalte genutzt wird, die geeignet sind, seinen Ruf negativ zu beeinflussen.


Eine vergleichbare Überlegung findet sich nachfolgend, aber mit ganz anderer Bewertung.


			
				[url=http://www.domainforum.info/viewtopic.php?p=26085#26085]Domainregger[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkaufe Domains mit irgend einem Namen die gewisse eigenschaften haben wie PR BL Verzeichniseinträge und dafür wird gezahlt und nicht für den domainnamen oder denkst du das der Domainname zum puschen anderer Domains wichtig ist?
> Oder denkst du wirklich das es Sinn macht auf solchen Domains eigenen Content zu hinterlegen?


Gut, dass das LG München die "Geschäftsidee" begriffen hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Urteilstext ist teilweise im Netz nachzulesen.


Und weiter:


> Hier handelt es sich um einen *besonders dreisten Fall des Domaingrabbings,* zwar nicht im klassischen Sinne, [.....] jedoch in einer mindestens ebenso rechtlich zu beanstandenden alternativen Begehungsweise: hier – wie auch in anderen der Kammer bekannten und auch in Anlage K16 beschriebenen Fällen – *hat der Beklagte eine Domain unmittelbar nach ihrem Freiwerden im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes abgegriffen,* um diese sofort für seine eigenen Zwecke zu nutzen und sich erkennbar den Umstand zu Nutze machen zu wollen, dass – wie dargestellt – zu erwarten ist, dass die Domain gerade von solchen „Interessenten“ aufgerufen wird, die die Domain nur als solche des Klägers kennen.
> [.....]
> Das Verhalten des Beklagten ist somit als sittenwidrig im Sinne von § 826 BGB anzusehen, zudem schädigend, da es sich wie dargelegt negativ auf die schützenswerten und berechtigten Interessen des Klägers an seinem Kennzeichen und den damit verbundenen Ruf  auswirkt. Da derartige negative Folgen auch klar und für jedermann erkennbar auf der Hand liegen, demnach auch dem Beklagten *(nicht zuletzt aufgrund seiner vielfältigen Internetaktivitäten – neutral ausgedrückt)* bekannt sind, ist sein Verhalten als vorsätzlich zu werten.
> [.....]
> *Schließlich muss auch Berücksichtigung finden, dass der Beklagte die Folgen seines rechtswidrigen und sittenwidrigen Verhaltens spüren soll, um diesen anzuhalten, sich in Zukunft rechtstreu zu verhalten.*


Hier hat sich endlich mal ein Gericht mit der Realität auseinandergesetzt und sie auch begriffen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Der Deutsche Kinderschutzbund weiß, wie er sich zur Wehr setzt. Klasse.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Heise gibt viele Informationen, nennt aber nicht die betroffene Domain.

Google liefert hier einen ersten Treffer, der "Im Cache" noch unpassende Werbung zeigt. Aktuell landet man auf der Denic-TRANSIT-Informationsseite.

Mal abwarten, was dort demnächst kommt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Der Ortsverband Hannover des Deutschen Kinderschutzbundes ist wieder online. Mal sehen, bis wann die Suchmaschinen den Müll weggeräumt haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ortsverband Hannover des Deutschen Kinderschutzbundes ist wieder online. Mal sehen, bis wann die Suchmaschinen den Müll weggeräumt haben.
> 
> Dietmar Vill




:thumb:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, bis wann die Suchmaschinen den Müll weggeräumt haben.


Erfreulicherweise ist es nur noch eine einzige   (Cache) Mülltonne,
deren  Deckel  wohl kaum noch von  Hilfesuchenden aufgehoben werden wird,
 da der saubere Orginalcontainer wieder  zur Verfügung steht


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Der Hinweis auf die Domain ist eventuell für andere wichtig, denen in ähnlicher Weise übel mitgespielt werden soll. Dort können Tipps abgefragt werden, wie man vorzugehen hat.

Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage, welchen Schaden die Domain in der Bewertung der Suchmaschinen genommen hat.

Die Rangordnung in den Suchergebnissen hängt von einer Bewertung der Domain ab, die bei der Verbreitung erkannten Suchmaschinenmülls rapide sinkt.

Hier ist ein Tool zur Prüfung des Pageranks.

Die Domains http://dksb.de und http://dksb-nrw.de liegen bei 4 und 2, die zurückgegebene Domain http://dksb-hannover.de/  liegt ganz unten. Hier wüsste man gerne, wie der Pagerank vor der Fremdergreifung war.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Das Landgericht München I stellt die Pressemitteilungen ins Internet. Unter den aktuellen Pressemitteilungen findet sich am 24.4.06 der Text "Neue Schlappe für Münchner Domain-Greifer".

Das LG scheint sich mit der "Zwischennutzung" fremder Domainnamen gut auszukennen. Es wird sich lohnen, die genannte URL als Lesezeichen zu speichern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Auch international lohnt sich die Nutzung von Domains mit fremdem Namen "in böser Absicht" und aus Profitgier nicht mehr so richtig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 September 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

LG München I, Urteil vom 4.07.2006 - Az. 33 O 2343/06

Sehr schön.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (25 November 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Die Stadt Solingen setzt sein Namensrecht beim Bundesgerichtshof durch.

Dem Beispiel hätten viele Gemeinden mit fremd-gegriffenen Webadressen folgen können, genauer, sie könnten es jetzt. Und dann noch alle Vereine, Kindergärten, Theater usw..

Auf das es für Domaingreifer noch enger wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Stadt Solingen setzt sein Namensrecht beim Bundesgerichtshof durch.
> 
> Dem Beispiel hätten viele Gemeinden mit fremd-gegriffenen Webadressen folgen können, genauer, sie könnten es jetzt. Und dann noch alle Vereine, Kindergärten, Theater usw..
> 
> Auf das es für Domaingreifer noch enger wird.


Das Urteil, gegen das (die abgewiesene ) Revision  eingelegt wurde 
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030241.htm

http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/solingen_info__tipp_ag_-_Gerichte_entdec.212.0.html


----------



## dvill (29 November 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Der Domaingreifer schöpft den Beschwerdeweg voll aus und hat sich nun vom OLG München (29 U 3143/06) noch mal bestätigen lassen, dass zuvor das LG München I das Geschäftsmodell schon hinreichend gut begriffen hatte.

Dann hat wenigstens sein Anwalt noch was davon.


----------



## A John (29 November 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



dvill schrieb:


> Dann hat wenigstens sein Anwalt noch was davon.


Da bin ich mir garnicht so sicher... :stumm: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (29 November 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Der Anwalt hat auf jeden Fall was davon. Vielleicht sogar das, was er verdient hat.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 November 2006)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Anwalt hat auf jeden Fall was davon. Vielleicht sogar das, was er verdient hat.




Ja, ja...


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Ein Suchmaschinentreffer im wörtlichen Sinne.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Das ist mal "Google-Ranking ganz oben" im übertragenen Sinne - nicht Ranking bei Google - sondern Ranking für Google: "Wie werde ich gefunden?"
:rotfl:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Unternehmen bestätigte am Morgen eine Meldung von tagesschau.de. Die
> Seite sei kurzfristig gekapert worden. Es habe sich aber nicht um einen Hacker-Angriff gehandelt. Das
> Problem sei "innerhalb kurzer Zeit behoben" worden.
> ...
> ...


Weder  ist  "gekapert" worden, sondern irgendjemand hat schlicht gepennt, noch ist das "Problem"
 behoben. Die Seite ist nach wie vor in Wiesbadener Besitz. Denke mal das man sich die 
Rettungsaktion "angemessen" vergüten lassen wird. Es hätte ja viiiel schlimmer kommen können...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84074


> Google.de in fremder Hand
> ..Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der Inhaberwechsel ohne Wissen und Wollen des Suchmaschinenbetreibers ablief.


ach was...
mittlerweile habe es alle mitbekommen
http://news.google.de/nwshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&tab=wn&q=google.de
http://www.intern.de/news/neue--meldungen/--200701231143.html


> Ob hier vielleicht einfach zu viele Köche am Werk waren und jeder blind dem anderen vertraute?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

man scheint z.Z kein glückliches Händchen bei Google zu haben
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/6963


> Auf einer Anti-Phishing-Website von Google wurden versehentlich
> Nutzernamen und Passwörter verschiedener Anwender veröffentlicht. Google hat
> diese Informationen mittlerweile entfernt.



PS: google.de ist wieder im Besitz von Google


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Helle Aufregung im virtuellen Blätterwald 
http://news.google.de/nwshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&tab=wn&q=google.de
selten hat ein Thema so viel Aufsehen erregt


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Ungeprüfter KK-Antrag führte zu Kaperung von google.de. Klasse.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Schweigen als Zustimmung.

Immer gefährlich ...


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Zur DENIC-Pressemitteilung.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				Denic schrieb:
			
		

> Im konkreten Fall haben augenscheinlich beide Prüfungsmechanismen nicht funktioniert.


ach was...


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Man fragt sich unweigerlich, in welchen anderen Fällen die vorgesehenen Verwaltungs- und Prüfprozesse versagt haben mögen. Wenn der Betroffene nicht ein milliardenschweren Unternehmens gewesen wäre, wäre bisher mit der Aufklärung nix passiert.

Was ist mit Grundschulen, Theatern, Feuerwehren (Fallbeschreibungen oben im Thread) usw., die sich nach eigenen und/oder Providerfehlern ihre Domain mühsam von Domaingreifern zurückklagen müssen, weil sonst kein Hahn nach dem Problem kräht?

Wenn es schlecht läuft, bleiben diese sogar noch auf den Prozesskosten sitzen.


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

"Das Problem ist, dass es für manche Leute ein Spaß ist, Domains umzuleiten."

Was macht die Denic, wenn nicht diese Spaßmacher, sondern Phishingbetrüger dazu übergehen, ganze Domains deutscher Banken "aus Spaß umzuleiten"?


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Wie so oft im Leben gibt es zwei Nachrichten, eine gute und eine schlechte.

Die gute: Kein Mensch hat einen Fehler gemacht.

Die schlechte: Alles lief automatisch ab, wenn die Darstellung so zutrifft.

Gut, dass wenigstens in Flugzeugen nicht nur noch programmierte Autopiloten steuern.


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

"In Österreich wäre das nicht passiert"


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*



			
				derstandard.at schrieb:
			
		

> Als Schwachpunkt der deutschen Regelung gilt, dass
> bei einem beantragten Providerwechsel der rechtmäßige Domaininhaber nicht
> aktiv zustimmen muss. Einzig der bestehende Provider wird mit einem
> automatisiert verschickten E-Mail über den beantragten Wechsel verständigt.
> ...


Dies ist in der Tat ein  unübersehbares Manko der Registrierungshandhabung.
Stillschweigen als implizite Zustimmung zu werten  ist nicht nur  fahrlässig 
sondern leistet ( wie demonstriert)  Domainklau Vorschub.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Die Berufung gegen das Urteil zugunsten der Fehrbelliner Feuerwehr wurde abgewiesen. Unglaublich zäh, die Fremdretter.


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Nun gibt es einen Urteilstext im Netz: [online seit: 08.05.2007]

Lehrgeld muss bezahlt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

Bei mir ist das so mit der Domain [noparse]www.edv-muedder.de[/noparse] !
Diese gehörte mal mir, wurde kurz frei und auf einmal gehörte Sie jemand anderes.
Da diese Firma aber weder was mit EDV noch mit meinem Familiennamen zu tun hat habe ich da jetzt mal einen Rechtsanwalt für Onlinerecht drangesetzt.
Ich hoffe mal dadurch die zurück zu kriegen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Verkehrsbekanntheit = Suchmaschinentreffer + Linkpopularität*

http://consultdomain.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8772

http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/DomColle..._Property_AG_CH-170.3.028.345-8_14127819.html
_Auferstanden aus Ruinen...



			Nachdem der gesetzmässige Zustand wiederhergestellt ist, wird die von Amtes wegen erfolgte Auflösung der Gesellschaft in Anwendung von Art. 86 Abs. 3 HRegV widerrufen [gestrichen: Auflösung: von Amtes wegen in Anwendung von Art. 86 HRegV].
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


_Präsident der Firma war T*Sch*, der ja immer noch dabei ist.
http://www.newmedianrw.de/medienland_nrw/profile.php?id=26&rubrik=13
Lies dazu mal das
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92575

Domains sind aber nicht mein Thema. Geldflüsse zwischen sich nahestehenden Firmen schon eher.
Als ich mich hier das letzte Mal auf das Thema Domaingrabbing eingelassen habe, hatte das unerwartete Folgen :stumm:


----------

